# YouTube Clough42



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2020)

Just stumbled on this guys channel recently. Lots of good info on VFD conversion & setup.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDlWKv7KIIr_Znhfg8obxwcduFee5Ub5z

Main page
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeKpbMimEGgLM_0tnghfoVw

Also check out his electronic lead screw & other projects. Bleeding edge stuff


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 17, 2020)

I just watched the VFD series as a primer to converting my mill to 3-phase. 
Was probably the first time my eyes didn’t glaze over trying to understand what was going on. 
Well worth the time for anyone looking at VFD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Mar 18, 2020)

I watched the guy making a scraper.  

Some of his setup gives me some good ideas for spray control and actually making a scraper.  Using a CNC mill for some of it..........man you could file that sucker out in 10 minutes.  It must have taken a few hours plus programming for a few of the simple hand tool operations.

As some will say - it is not the finished project but the journey getting there....

Anyway he does have a few set ups that will one day turn up in my wee shop....thanks for posting the link


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 18, 2020)

One of the mot intelligent youtubers out there. He explains so well!

His CNC Spindle explanation was very enlightening!

He is an active member of hobbymachinist.com under the same name.


----------

